# odd looking ducks check it out!



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

here's some pics of some odd looking drakes i took last winter in alexandria. i don't know what their crossed with but the all brown one has feet like a canvasback.













































the second duck looks almost like a cross dressing drake. i wouldn't mind shooting either of these.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I have a partially completed mount (soft parts not painted) of the first duck you showed. He's yours if you want it.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i'd love to have it but i guess i would have liked to shoot it myself.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A lot of slough fever going on there....


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Pictures 4 and 5 look like a black mallard cross. Thats my guess.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

They look like farm duck cross. I've seen a bunch of these at a park by my house in the twin $hities. Thats my bet. Especially the ones with the white patches.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Yea I see lots of those at the zoo that we have in town here. They all are tame ducks


----------



## punter (May 11, 2003)

The drake looks like a white peken ( tame duck ) and a mallard, we get one or two every year or two in our marsh here in Ohio. Looks like someones 4-H project got lose...


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

The hen that hatched them out must've PULLED-A-TRAIN at the local watering hole


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

My guess is definitely mutt ducks... Somewhere a farm duck got jiggy with it!!

I have seen a bunch of these at the park in Fergus Falls as well.


----------

